
Tendril perversion – spontaneous symmetry breaking, uncoiling helical structures - tambourine_man
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tendril_perversion
======
DonHopkins
Wasn't Alan Turing into that twisted kinky spiral phyllotaxis stuff? [1] [2]
[3]

[1]
[http://www.i-sis.org.uk/Watching_the_daisies_grow.php](http://www.i-sis.org.uk/Watching_the_daisies_grow.php)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patterns_in_nature#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patterns_in_nature#History)

[3] [http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/abop/abop-
ch4.pdf](http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/abop/abop-ch4.pdf)

------
Analemma_
Saw people snickering about this on Twitter a few days ago. Might not be HN-
worthy, but I'll admit it's the best Wikipedia disambiguation link of all
time.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Also the name of my next punk band. ;-)

------
cyphar
While the name makes me chuckle, I've always wondered why ribbons and
telephone cords act that way.

~~~
alejohausner
If a ribbon has half its curls one way, and half the other, its total twist is
zero. I suspect that if you scrape a ribbon with a blade (thus making it want
to curl up), hold its endpoints, and bring your hands together, it will settle
into such a configuration.

